# medications



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

can anyone help me out?
need to see if the medications I take here in the states are available over the counter there at the pharmacies. 

The list is as follows.

Metformin
gemfibrozil/lopid
paxil/paroxetine
toprol/metoprolol
lisinopril

I have checked the banned sub list and these are not on there. Need to know if i can buy them when i get there or if Ineed to go to my usa doctor and get a 6 month perscription.

thanks a bunch


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> can anyone help me out?
> need to see if the medications I take here in the states are available over the counter there at the pharmacies.
> 
> The list is as follows.
> ...




Hi bigdav give me until tomorrow I will check with the pharmacy and I will let you know.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi bigdav give me until tomorrow I will check with the pharmacy and I will let you know.


thanks sooooooooooooooooo much mr.alsuwaidi.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If they are not on a banned list, I am sure you will be able to find them, or a generic equivalent.


-


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi bigdave

I found what you looking for 

Metformin … comes in 500,850,1000

gemfibrozil/lopid …. comes in 600

paxil/paroxetine this one we don’t have the exact name but we have Prozac (fluoxetine) under the prescription of doctors. But you have to read this Travel Information ….Controlled Medicines and Medications, registered with the Ministry of Health
Restricted Medication - U.S. Embassy Abu Dhabi, UAE

toprol/metoprolol … comes in 50,100 

lisinopril… comes in 5,10,20


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi bigdave
> 
> I found what you looking for
> 
> ...


mr.alsuwaidi, you are great. I appreciate it so much. Prozac isnt paxil so I will have to figure that one out. But all the others are perfect and just what I need. Again thanks I really do appreciate you checking that out for me.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

If they have your eqivalent meds here can't you go to doctor for prescription. That's what I did. And the doctor prescribed the exact equivalent and it was free on prescription


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> If they have your eqivalent meds here can't you go to doctor for prescription. That's what I did. And the doctor prescribed the exact equivalent and it was free on prescription


macca, are you saying to go to the doctor once I arrive in dubai and get a perscription? I thought you just go to the pharmacies and buy your meds from there? if I have to go to the doctor that is no problem. I will have 1 month of meds once I get there and then after that I h ave to buy some.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes thats what I did went to the doctor and he prescribed the exact meds with different name but it was the same thing just sold under a different name here and when I went to pharmacy it was on the free list for my medical fund. So it was better than buying over counter which you can do with some medications but why bother. It's just the same as home here.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi bigdave
I will check with him again about the paxil/paroxetine.. and I will get back to you and also I will ask the pharmacist if you have prescription from your country can he give you the medicine


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks mr.alsuwaidi. What are you doing up this late. Its only 5:30pm here so that means its 3:30am for you... get to bed


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Thanks mr.alsuwaidi. What are you doing up this late. Its only 5:30pm here so that means its 3:30am for you... get to bed


“Sometime the memories of lost one will keep you awake”


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> “Sometime the memories of lost one will keep you awake”



Sorry to hear that mr.alsuwaidi. Keep your head up.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi bigdave
The medicine paxil/paroxetine we have it under the name (Seroxat tablets 20mg) and its controlled medicine. Available in few pharmacy and to get it you must have prescription from specializes doctor in uae. And if you plan to bring the medicine with from us make sure you have . the prescription medications must have their prescriptions issued by licensed U.S. doctors, attested by a notary public, and duly authenticated by both the secretary of state of one’s U.S. state, and finally also authenticated by the Secretary of State of the U.S. Government in Washington, D.C.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi bigdave
> The medicine paxil/paroxetine we have it under the name (Seroxat tablets 20mg) and its controlled medicine. Available in few pharmacy and to get it you must have prescription from specializes doctor in uae. And if you plan to bring the medicine with from us make sure you have . the prescription medications must have their prescriptions issued by licensed U.S. doctors, attested by a notary public, and duly authenticated by both the secretary of state of one’s U.S. state, and finally also authenticated by the Secretary of State of the U.S. Government in Washington, D.C.



holy cow.
well I have traveled one time into Dubai with it so I guess I will try it again untill I can make an appointment to see a doctor. mr.alsuwaidi, you have been a great help. My family needs to take your family out to eat after we arrive. have a good one brother


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Bigdave thanks for the invitation. This invitation include single person. And if conceder to bring your medicine with you and worry about something will go wrong with the customs when you will arrive. If you want I can be there if something went wrong its up to you


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

*Same Questions, but for Tofranil*



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi bigdave
> The medicine paxil/paroxetine we have it under the name (Seroxat tablets 20mg) and its controlled medicine. Available in few pharmacy and to get it you must have prescription from specializes doctor in uae. And if you plan to bring the medicine with from us make sure you have . the prescription medications must have their prescriptions issued by licensed U.S. doctors, attested by a notary public, and duly authenticated by both the secretary of state of one’s U.S. state, and finally also authenticated by the Secretary of State of the U.S. Government in Washington, D.C.


Hello Mr.Alsuwaidi

My wife and I are considering seeking work for a few years in the UAE, Dubai in particular. I'm an Australian citizen resident in Australia. I'd like to ask you the same questions as the Big Man did, only this time for the medicine Tofranil (trade name), the active ingredient of which is imipramine. The tablets I have are 25 mg. I know this medicine to be in Schedule B of the UAE Controlled Medicine list. 

Two questions:
Does obtaining Tofranil in Dubai require a prescription from a specialist doctor or just a GP (what my American cousins would call a family doctor) in the UAE? (I will certainly have documentation from my doctor in Australia stating I require the Tofranil.) 
I'm currently on 200 mg/day of Tofranil. Is this dose within the range that is considered acceptable in the UAE? 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi contemplater 
No problem will check with pharmacist about Tofranil. The problem is not the does, its when you have it and you don’t have the approval documentation from the doctor and the embassy


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi contemplater
> No problem will check with pharmacist about Tofranil.


Thank you Mr.A.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And I have insomnia, When I presented my prescription from Australia they wouldn't accept it so thats why I went to the doctor for script and I also travel around with at least a months supply in my suitcase, nock on wood I haven't had any trouble yet. (Sorry to take so long getting back but Ive been catching up on sleep, not.) (sorry I love a bit of humour)


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

hi contemplater 
Sorry for delay. I check with pharmacist about Tofranil we have it. its the same name but the does is less 10, 25 this what he told me. And you need doctor prescription


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi contemplater
> Sorry for delay. I check with pharmacist about Tofranil we have it. its the same name but the does is less 10, 25 this what he told me. And you need doctor prescription


Thank you for checking for me. Much appreciated.


----------

